# Need a Room mate for WMAA Camp



## Dan Anderson (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi All,
T0ought I'd send out a message that I need a roomie for the WMAA camp coming up.  Any takers?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2003)

If I had not already bunked up with Arnisador, I would take you up on the offer.


Guys, this would be a great sitation to meet and hang out with the Super Dan Anderson. Like I said before, I think this would be a good excuse to get some extra training in


----------

